
Is school worth it? Is your school worth it?  - babyshake
http://www.thisisgoingtobebig.com/2009/03/is-school-worth-it-is-your-school-worth-it.html
======
emilam
I think this is where a service such as Zinch can shine. It gives the colleges
a great opportunity to market themselves and the students to do the same.

